# Would really appreciate some advice



## NathanGeorge (Dec 22, 2020)

I've been living in a caravan in a very isolated countryside location for a year but 6 months ago a stray cat introduced himself to me, after months of hiding and running away. He was in an awful state. Shortly after he came to me I put ads out to find his owner but nobody came forward. He's neutered but not chipped and although it's a rural location he is not feral, or if he is, he's really unusual. He didn't want to come into my caravan so I put food, water and a little bed in my barn for him. It's empty and gets visited by mice so he's been quite happy in there but recently he's become very affectionate. Since the beginning of winter he now comes into the caravan and sits for a few hours and then asks to go outside again. 

Today I heard him meowing outside, asking to be brought in from the rain. Thing is, I'm moving from here tomorrow into a first floor flat with no garden and next to a main road. I didn't think he'd bond with me like this. I thought he was independent and quite aloof but he's didplaying such affection toward me it is breaking my heart because I have to leave but he's grown attached. I really think he'd hate the flat becaude he's used to hunting in the fields and woods. This is field and the barn his home. He's ever so sweet, he's only ever wanted company but in small doses. Now he sits for hours with me.

I intend to come back and feed him and spend a little time with him but can realistically only do that every other day. I tried to keep him at arm's length and not let him get too attached to me but I have failed and I feel like he's found an owner only to lose him. I don't know what to do and now all the welfare shelters are closed for Christmas I can't ask for advice so I have signed up to this forum. If anyone has any advice it would be greatly received because I'm really cut up over this.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe take him with you and see how he settles as an indoor only cat?

If he doesn’t, at least you know he’s safe while you look for a rescue to take him in?


----------



## NathanGeorge (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks but I think he'd hate being an indoor cat. Merry Christmas


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@NathanGeorge: What area are you - there may be someone who could suggest somewhere that would take him. Of course, if he went to a rescue, he might have to be inside for some time, either in a pen or with a fosterer whose home had no outside access. I adopted a cat, very much-loved by his owner, because she was moving to a flat where he would have no outside access. She emphasised that he must be able to go out. I have a cat flap, but in the 11 years I had him, I think he went out twice. Your stray may want to go out because he knows the area and is used to it. In a new place he might decide inside is nice enough.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

NathanGeorge said:


> Thanks but I think he'd hate being an indoor cat. Merry Christmas


You'll never know if you don't try.


----------



## NathanGeorge (Dec 22, 2020)

Calvine said:


> @NathanGeorge: What area are you - there may be someone who could suggest somewhere that would take him. Of course, if he went to a rescue, he might have to be inside for some time, either in a pen or with a fosterer whose home had no outside access. I adopted a cat, very much-loved by his owner, because she was moving to a flat where he would have no outside access. She emphasised that he must be able to go out. I have a cat flap, but in the 11 years I had him, I think he went out twice. Your stray may want to go out because he knows the area and is used to it. In a new place he might decide inside is nice enough.


Hi thank you for your advice. I am in the area of Llandeilo


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2020)

NathanGeorge said:


> Hi thank you for your advice. I am in the area of Llandeilo


How about taking him with you and then taking him out on supervised visits while you're settling in to see how he reacts. Cats really do bond with people and you may be surprised that he prioritises his attachment to you over continuous outdoor space. Especially since he knows you've really looked after him when he was in a state. My cat was a stray who we took in as an indoor cat. We would take him out on supervised outdoor visits always expecting him to run off or not want to come back in. It never happened. He always came back inside of his own accord once the bird watching, plant sniffing, tree climbing fun was over. Cats really do value security and being looked after.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2020)

NathanGeorge said:


> Now he sits for hours with me.


This to me is the giveaway that he might trade some outdoor freedom for your security. I agree he probably won't like being indoors all the time but even if some outdoor time is possible with you in tow it could work maybe? He sounds adorable.


----------



## NathanGeorge (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi Douglas'Dad. Surpervised outings to the place he currently knows as home is something that's been suggested by some friends of mine but none of them could tell me how it worked in practice. When you did this with your cat, how much did you feel you needed to supervise? Mine roams a field, a barn and the woods around it was your space similar or a cat-proofed space?
B-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2020)

OK so there are a few differences between my situation and yours so it's worth pointing these out so we can make the best decision. Although my cat was a stray, he was BSH which means he was calm and very co-operative (and a bit lazy) so he was always happy to come back in (eventually). This is what we would do:

Our flat didn't have a garden and same issue as you, a main road closeby. So we would take him to my mum's house. Her immaculately manicured garden was boring for him but the neighbour's was an overgrown jungle teeming with wildlife which he loved. There was wild rosemary growing, tall sunflowers and long grass to hide and hunt in, squirrels, birds etc. It was an adventure playground in short and it was not cat-proofed so if he wanted to bolt, then there is no way I could catch him; and this was just a risk I would take because I knew I couldn't control everything. His need for outdoor space was more important than my need to keep him under control at all costs. I would take him out, and stay about 2-3m distance and follow him and always keep on talking to him at intervals so he could hear me and know I was closeby. He would do his cat things (go off and privately toilet, watch the birds, sniff plants) but when he was about to move too far away I would call him back. Obviously the first few times, he would pay no attention and so he would be picked up (which he hated) and carried back closer to me (not put in the carrier and taken home, just brought closer in). If he still ignored me repeatedly after that then he would be taken inside. He learnt then that not listening to me meant game over so he learnt to stay within his boundaries. He didn't like to stray too much anyway so if someone touched the open back door while he was outside, he would want to go back inside straight away in case he got locked out. Remember it was all on his terms. If he wanted to outrun me it would be easy and on 2 occasions he did. I was just left standing there, an anxious wreck. But I waited (you could also wait with food which he will smell), calling his name and eventually he took pity on this foolish human and came and found me. I'm sure he was watching me all the time from a secret vantage point even if I couldn't see him! There was also one time he escaped into the front garden. They move fast and are silent so I was just left puzzled as to where he had gone. Again, I couldn't do anything. But I was very anxious as a back garden is one thing, but a front garden with road traffic at the perimeter was another. I just waited. And again, he came back. So this four legged bundle of fur will carry your heart in his paws each time you take him out, and each time you need to be prepared that you might just lose him. But that is his prerogative to decide to go his own way and it's also what makes cat ownership so rewarding, because if he comes back, it's because he really does want to be with you (am I anthropomorhising too much?).

With your lovely boy it seems he is more "streetwise" so will perhaps respond less to any admonition and also possibly wander off or even bolt. His "home" is a lot bigger than a back garden too. You could put a harness on him (our cat hated this and would not have any of it). Or a GPS collar so if he did run off, at least you could track him. The good thing is, he recognises the barn as a safe place so even he does run off and doesn't come back that day, I do feel if you return to the barn at regular intervals (with food or whatever as an incentive so he knows you are looking out for him) he will come back to meet you and perhaps become accustomed to a new routine. Keep your return times bang on schedule though. Cats have an astonishingly accurate internal body clock and will know when to expect you once they detect a pattern and it's a source of stress for them if their routine is not as expected. Leave a t-shirt of yours in the barn too as he will recognise your scent and expect you not to be too long gone. Obviously he'll need a cat carrier to be transported (covered with a blanket so he doesn't get stressed) and maybe again a t shirt of yours in the carrier so your scent calms him while he's in it (Zyklene is also a very good calming supplement when transporting cats). My guess is, if he wants to bolt, he will and there's nothing you can do to stop that. But if he wants to play but still want you around, he will continually check you are there. Your voice will be enough to provide comfort that you are. I think for the first few visits be prepared to spend a while there with him. Let him explore and he may well get excited and run off, but not run away as such. Just wants to savour his old haunts. Maybe if he does you can sit in the barn or the car with the radio on so he can hear you? Or work on your laptop with some audio he can hear? Then hopefully he will come back on his own accord and find you. There will also be times of course when you are pushed for time and just pick him up and take him home but that's ok too as he knows he'll be going back to a safe place. Eventually, hopefully, he will work out that his life is shuttling between two enjoyable homes, indoors with you and outdoors in the field (with you too) and that moving from one to the other is nothing to be scared of.

Be prepared also for issues in bringing him indoors for the first time - this will for surely be stressful for him at first as cats are so territorial and and do not like change as a rule and the indoor/outdoor transition is a huge one (if you've not done this before the Cat Protection Society has a great information leaflet to help you ease the cat into his new home). It might be easier to do this now in the winter when it's cold and he will appreciate the indoors more but be prepared that as the weather changes he will want more outdoor time.

There are also health dangers to keeping an outdoor cat indoors against his will. He could develop FIC which is a stress-related inflammatory condition of the bladder common in indoor male cats and in serious cases can be life threatening as it could lead to a male cat's urethra blocking. It is absolutely essential therefore you monitor his urine output everyday and *never ever* feed him dry food. Dry food is very dangerous for cats at risk of FIC. He will need to be very well hydrated at home with you, checked for bladder emptying without problems every day and his stress levels kept in check (by adding something like Zyklene or Feliway Cystease to his food) regularly. So there are risks and rewards and you do have to be careful but this forum is great for advice on all sorts of things like this so keep posting and someone will be sure to give you advice.

Will you be spending time at home with him? I think if that's not possible then a big advantage of indoor homing may be missed and it may end up being a lonely and unsatisfying life for him. So you'll have to play with him indoors and keep him stimulated. This is actually a lot of fun and is a really cool bonding experience. It's not time consuming either. 2 or 3 short bursts of play of 15 mins each with a fishing rod for example per day will keep him mentally and physically alert and he will tire after that anyway. Cat perches on the window sill are like TV for cats as they enjoy the view on the outside world and a nice igloo bed for sleeping when he's tired will be just the ticket. Lots of scratch posts too obviously.

I think after a few weeks you'll work out very quickly if the new arrangement is working out but be prepared for teething problems. If he really doesn't want to stay indoors then I guess he will need to roam free. It's a cat's world after all.


----------



## NathanGeorge (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you so much for your advice Douglas' Dad. So kind of you to explain the practicalities. I feel much better having read your reply. You are right if he wanders off it's up to him. It's almost certain he would but as you say, he recognises the barn as a safe place so if he does head off into the wilderness there's a strong chance he will come back when he's ready. I would certainly plan to be home with him most of the time, especially the first few days to help him adjust. Playing might be tricky, he just looks at me and walks off when I get out the stick and string but it will be fun finding something that will amuse him . I'm the same, trying to ensure I don't anthropomorhise too much as people sometimes look at me kind of crazy. I just think of it as empathy. I think there is a fear in me too because I did little to encourage this cat, he found and latched on to me. I fed him now and then and gave him something warm to lay on because I would do that for any animal but he has stuck to me. Bringing him to my flat flips it. Now I'm taking him with me. We'll trial it, see how it goes. It is the path to making a bigger commitment to this animal but I think I'm already on the path anyway. Bringing him indoors feels like taking a good few leaps forward. Can't leave him out there through the winter though. I've had dogs, rabbits, birds. Never paid much attention to cats but this chap is a real oddity. He's very affectionate. II've just been calling him Captain Kitty so I guess he might like a proper name. Kitty litter and tray shopping tomorrow then. Thank you again so much. I will post an update in a few days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi Nathan, glad to be of help. Just thought I'd mention that cats not used to play will be a bit confused at first as to what you're trying to achieve with a fishing rod! So it will take time to get him to understand what you're doing. We went through a whole lot of useless toys till we found a simple shoelace was what he enjoyed most (see attached). But he did get bored very quickly with the same toy so rotation and variety are essential. Funnily enough I found he wasn't as interested in the toy as the person playing with him. So if friends came round and he liked them, he would perk up and play with them when an hour earlier he was not interested in playing with me! Do you have plants in your flat? Check they are cat-safe but if they are he will enjoy sniffing these as they will remind him of the outdoors. You can buy cat grass online in small plant pots too which cats love sniffing!

Regarding cat litter, I can't emphasise enough how much you need to know make sure he's peeing ok. Outdoor cats do not as a rule enjoy using a litter tray so this one will take some getting used to. Please either buy clumping litter or wood pellets which turn to saw dust on contact with urine. With both you can see if he has voided that day and know his plumbing isn't getting blocked. Again even the choice of litter can cause stress so you may need to experiment (our cat did not like clumping litter at all so we used pellets). My own cat died of FIC complications so I'm very aware of the issues which can trigger this illness.

We found it took weeks for our cat to settle into his new routine inside so you might have to plan for that. I have read some cat owners have had to do this for months so just warning you as it will restrict you somewhat but if you have a partner then at least someone will be at home when you're not.

I think the fact that he found you says a lot! Please do post a pic of him. He sounds beautiful. From what you have said he sounds as affectionate and loving as our boy was and once you've developed that bond you won't want to be without him.


----------



## NathanGeorge (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi. 
An update on Captain Kitty, or Davros as I sometimes call him. He's been in my flat since Jan 2nd and had one trip back to my bit of land after his first week here. To.my astonishment he didn't bolt, in fact he didn't let me out of his sight the whole time I was there which was pretty much all day. I went with my girlfriend who brought a handbag, if I or both of us went off to do something, he stayed next to her bag, presumably because he knows she never goes anywhere without it. How smart is that.
First night here he peed in my work boots. Funny as it sounds I took that as a good sign. He looked guilty and sheepish as hell bless him and since then he's used the litter tray to urinate. He doesn't want to use it for poop but that's ok, he'll get there. The litter I use displays a tiny dark patch when he's used it. It's not particularly deep so it's being emptied every other day at the moment. 
He hasn't shown any signs of pining for outdoors - he just wants to eat!: He hangs around the kitchen and prowls the worktops and counters when I'm out of the room so I have to be very careful not to leave anything up there. His food bowl has to remain in sight, it seems or he panics. It's a small flat so his bowl needs to stay in the kitchen to be far enough away from the litter. If the bowl is moved at any time he assumes it is being filled, so he keeps an eye on it at all times. It is the same bowl and I'm using many of the same blankets he slept on in the barn to maintain some continuity.
I'm playing with him but he still wasn't getting it. We have no furniture in our flat, literally just a TV on boxes and a mattress on the floor so when my girlfriend and I wanted to play chess we tipped the pieces on the floor to set up the board. The pieces are light and fairly rounded so they rolled across the carpet. Kitty loved that! He seems to like watching me play with the belt of my wash robe. It's thick and long so it makes a little noise as it swishes over the carpet. He's curious about things so he sticks his head into open cupboards and studies the ceiling whenever I pick him up (ceilings are still a new concept). 
It's a first floor flat with a narrow(ish) floor to ceiling window in the main room which I have kept clear so he can look out. He didn't understand what I was showing him so I picked him up and moved the nets back but at that very moment a huge juggernaut steamed past. His eyes went wide and he looked at me like "what was that??". It has put him off looking out of the window I think but due to the lockdown there isn't much to see in the street at the moment anyway. When it gets busier I'll show him again. I plan to put an ottoman in the window eventually so he'll be able to lay on it and look out .
He's adjusted remarkably well, I am quite shocked but not yet letting myself be at ease. It might take a while to sink in, once he's settled into a routine that he can't go hunting. He really was a consumate predator. He's eaten shrews, lizards, mice - on top of what I give him but I know they sometimes give him a bad stomach. He's not moved for a whole day in the past, as he struggles to digest whatever he's eaten so I think his health will benefit by not having the temptation. 
I've been back to my caravan in the field, twice spent a couple of hours there without him and not sensed he would benefit from coming with me. He continues to defy expectations and norms (bit like me really!)

Thanks to everyone who responded, especially Douglas'Dad. My girlfriend was almost moved to tears when I showed her this thread, she was overwhelmed by the kindness and advice that was so freely given, as am I. We've now got a settled puss and a couple of settled humans too. We may not be in a state of harmony just yet but it's a solid foundation. Thank you.

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How lovely to hear he’s so settled


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2021)

He is an absolute stunner. Just like I thought he would be. What is it about a sleeping cat eh...?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He looks well settled. :Cat


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks so much for the update! I love his name (Davros!) and he is as handsome as I thought he would be. It's amazing that he stayed close to the handbag eh? The scent probably comforted him too, just like the blankets from the barn are giving him continuity. Repecting a cat's sense of smell is so important. Do you have any cat safe plants in your flat? He might like sniffing them. Cats (especially indoor cats) love olfactory enrichment. Loving the details too - the fascination with the ceiling really made me chuckle. I am just so amazed that despite being a barn cat, he lets you pick him up. As you say, he defies expectations. Please, please do reassure me you are not feeding him dry food! Dry food is the poison that can kill an indoor, male cat. Are you going to microchip him? I know vets are not prioritising this during lockdown however. The ottoman is a great idea too.

I was thinking about him just he other day and so am so happy for all three of you! Does he sleep on the bed with you guys? Or have you got him a cat bed? Please do keep us posted with pics and news. This is a story which I am sure we are all enjoying.


----------

